# Who's In For Thier Captain's License?



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I'm heading over to Pennsylvania on May 7th to get (or attempt to get), my Captain's license.

It's a two hour drive door to door. I haven't figured out if I'm going to drive each day, or get a motel. The course runs for ten days.

If anyone is considering getting their license, we can split expenses. 

If interested, drop me a PM or give me a call @ 330-801-1758


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

i've thought about it but don't think i can pass the physical or other "tests" LOL


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Licensed Capt here...If you are going to Nautical Academics...I can assure you that you will have that information drilled into your head...The paperwork and application process with the USCG is the biggest pain of the whole process...Be sure to go over all your information prior to sending it and double check the physical and drug tests...Usually its the parts that you dont have any part of filling out that give you issues...

Good luck future capt Het...lol


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I can hear it now, .....yes SIR, Captain Het, Sir!!!  Seriously though...good luck to ya....hats off to all that have done it and got their ticket.


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Good luck Het. As intense as my classes were I don't think I could drive that far and still done well in the classes. Give it all you got.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Good Luck there Het !You'll do fine !! Not sure about that driving back & Forth ?? Should have tried a local Class ?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I have a buddy that is going to do the classes/test with me. We are doing the Nautical Academics classes, which was recommended by another Captain from OGF. We will be staying in PA to avoid the drive. I called a couple local classes, but it seems that they are more geared towards winter classes. They were also quite a bit higher dollar-wise. Nautical Academics also includes the physical, CPR, and First Aid training in their price. The others did not.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I figured it was just a matter of time.  Good luck to you, Het.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

You'll be fine...I promise...

Take notes...Be well aware of the sounds, day shapes, navigation lights and horn signals and you will do good. Plotting is a little tricky, but if you take your time and follow the formulas you'll get it...

As for the price...there were fees associated with the other tests when I went...Are you going for just a OUPV or Masters?


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

Im with Carpetbagger, the Navigation lights and sounds were what got most of the guys in our class stressed out, but Rules of the Road are only a percentage of the test. I really think there should be some type of mandatory Rules of the Road course for people to be able to operate a vessel on Erie- Even folks dont always adhere to them you will learn alot. Capt Bill Ortmann and his staff are very good at what they do.


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

you'll be fine steve if i can muddle throught it i can assure you that you can pass this stuff like carpet bagger says rukes rukes rukes and the chart plotting are the two tough test deck nav and deck general arent bad but gen knowledge and plotting are tough ones hope you get the long island sound test buddy not that hard at all i passed it good luck capt het .tony


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes bthomas they are only a part but you must score 93 out of 100 on the rules and the test is a hundred questions miss 4 and fail you'll be fine steve if id known you were gonna do this would have given you my books to study got all of them still tony


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

'Just Do It'

I wouldn't relish 10 days in a row, but then again once the brain freezes you won't have to worry about freeze-thaw-freeze-thaw-freeze for 4 weeks. 

You'll do just fine. And I concur with BT, Bill Ortmann will learn ya well. Saw Bill at the CP boat show last year and he was finishing up on a textbook for "Navigating by the Stars". 

GR
Eyes On Charters


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Good luck Steve.
I can hear the fish trembling right now. For everyone thats been out with you its going to be hard to have to charter your boat. afterwards 

Just think This year was the last Het Fest. Next year will be the first Capt Het. Fest:good::flag:

Good luck!!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

They guarantee you WILL pass regardless.....They will continue to drill you unless you totally give up. My buddy just passed the winter course, and trust me, if he could do it; anyone can!! LOL Where are you staying while you're there? Theres a Holiday Inn right on Rt. 18 and a couple other places....If you need some info on lodging or places to eat or whatever while you're down here, just shoot me a PM....Beaver Falls is about 10 minutes from my house. Good Luck!


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

No they do not guarantee anything it is unlawful for them to guarantee such a thing when dealing with a government agency like the USCG...The simply say a high percentage of our students pass...Its a class with a 4 hour test involved...I can assure you they dont give you any answers the day of the test...

You are only allowed to take certain parts of the test so many times in one given day...If you do not pass them on that day you must come back and continue to work on the particular section until you pass (a few guys in my class had to come back)...Rules of the road is the only test you are not required to get 90% on...

As you have said, guy you know passed...I know plenty of guys who went through nautical academics who arent exactly rocket scientists...My attitude was the same...If they can pass I certainly can too...If you have a brain in your head and pay attention and actually work with these guys, you will do fine...A lot of it is news to even guys with boater safety courses completed...

I know I learned a lot in the process...Money well spent without even running charters...



ShutUpNFish said:


> They guarantee you WILL pass regardless.....They will continue to drill you unless you totally give up. My buddy just passed the winter course, and trust me, if he could do it; anyone can!! LOL Where are you staying while you're there? Theres a Holiday Inn right on Rt. 18 and a couple other places....If you need some info on lodging or places to eat or whatever while you're down here, just shoot me a PM....Beaver Falls is about 10 minutes from my house. Good Luck!


----------



## eyecrazy (Aug 25, 2005)

Good luck Het. I am sure you will do fine. I am planning on doing mine this fall/winter.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I talked to captain Bill on the phone just the other day....he told me that they will continue to work with ALL of their students until they eventually pass the test...I didn't mean they guarantee you pass "the first time around" However, in the event that one should fail the test; they WILL keep drilling you until you do pass and not charge you for taking the course over.....Just stating what I was told, so don't get your tail in a big tizzy CB......Geeeeze!

Besides, when you are taking this test through Nautical Academics, you are not dealing with the USCG directly anyhow. The only time the USCG is involved, is when your results of the test and all your clearences are FINALLY sent/submitted to them. Which certainly allows Nautical Academics the right to tell their students that they will gauranteed pass the the test unless, of course, the student gives up totally. Nautical Academics is simply a USCG approved school.


----------



## BAT-MGT-1 (Nov 12, 2008)

You will pass,the test is very easy,get the 100 ton, not the six pack, i passed all parts in 4 hours.good luck


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Yes your are correct. But actually the course materials, study questions, reviews, text book, tests, ect all have to be approved by the USCG...They have done extensive work to make sure everything is approved...Nautical Academics actually saves all of your class work just in case the USCG wants to review your materials. So dont be drawing in your notes...lol No you dont deal with the USCG Directly, NA does that for ya! They are a great family to work with...

Saying they will continue to work and help a student pass the test is not the same as saying your guarantee a pass rate. Its almost the unspoken bond of those who have taken the course. You're almost suppose to make it seem a lot harder than it is so everyone is all ears when these guys are talking...

Bill told me this a long time ago when he was working for 3b's, they cannot advertise nor tell their students they guarantee them to pass simply because if they did the USCG would no longer consider them an approved course. I asked a very similar question, and it was danced around to the extent of, We have very few people who do not make it through the course due to the way we teach....lol...

The test is a cake walk if you participate in the classes...lol Plotting is actually kind of fun...The rest is great material to know or atleast become somewhat familiar of even if you never use it in your boating life.

Ive been through the course...I cant say I remember all of it, but I can say that it was a good learning experience...lol

If you are wanting to get a captains license this year I would suggest going now and applying for your TWIC Card and getting that out of the way. As you must have this atleast applied for in order to apply for your license. Also a physical and drug test can be performed through your doctor and are a lot cheaper...However your packet must be recieved from the USCG within 6 months of your drug test and 1 year for physical...It takes about 2 months to go through the application process..

Once your licensed the next fun and expensive part is getting everything together to make your boat legal for passengers...lol

On a side note...Paul did you pick up those thundersticks off eBay?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

http://207.5.76.16/articles/default.cfm?ID=389

Just read the last few sentences of the 4th paragraph. Thats pretty much a guarantee if you ask me.....may not be a stated/true or written guarantee, but as close to or even better than some guarantees I've dealt with...LOL

I apologize for the thread going a bit astray....just had to proove a point to "Mr. Literal" over there...









Best of luck on the test Het....Again, being that you'll be in town for those 10 days, let me know if you want some good places to eat or bars or whatever. Shoot me a pm.

~Paul


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Thats Capt. Literal to you....lol


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

OOPS! Sorry I meant "Capt. Literal"


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

BAT-MGT-1 said:


> You will pass,the test is very easy,get the 100 ton, not the six pack, i passed all parts in 4 hours.good luck


Your tonnage is based on your sea experience. You probably met to say get the Masters. When i took the test, which was then administered only by the CG, a lot of guys went back several times to pass all the parts; they might disagree with your statement about the test being easy?


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow, I miss the days of no courses with all of your testing done at coast guard station Toledo. About one in 15 passed all parts on the first attempt. Things are a changing


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks Tony but to clarify you MUST score

Rules of the Road 30 questions 90% is passing
Deck General 30 questions 70%
Navigation 30 questions 70%
Safety 30 questions 70%
Plotting 10 questions 70%

as said before, they will work with you until its passed, When working on some things at home I had to call Bill at on his personal phone (he invited us to do so) to clarify some things. 

The easiest part was the class, the hoops the USCG and Homeland Security (TWIC), ODNR and Drug Consortium have you jump through make it a slower process.


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

man i thought there was a 100 questions on the rulesand i know you gotta score 90 cause i scored 93 and just made it by that one was really worried about the plotting but scored 73 an d squeeked it as well thanks for the correction been five years now i forget if theres anyone who wants the books to study with i still have all mine here at the house just shoot me a pm your more than welcome to them tony


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Good luck Steve. You'll do well for sure, you're a lot smarter than you look.
One question - if you have paying customers on board, are the first 6 fish still the "captain's limit"?


----------



## greybearded1 (Feb 29, 2008)

I could pass all the parts other than the piss test


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

triton175 said:


> Good luck Steve. You'll do well for sure, you're a lot smarter than you look.
> One question - if you have paying customers on board, are the first 6 fish still the "captain's limit"?



Only after May 1st.


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

I passed it all....... til it came time for fingerprints. Serious injury to 1 finger mandated a skin graft, so no fingerprint. UhOh!!! Computer says 10 fingers, must have 10 fingerprints. Over 2 hours at CG office in Toledo as the girl re-scanned the same finger over 50x trying to get a print the computer would accept. Ended up having to find the surgeon and have hospital records sent. 

Of course I have an "and then"....... Same game with re-scanning my finger to acquire the Twix card. 

Ahhhhh, welcome to the world of gov't hoops - El Capitan


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Good Job Gary. I had Faith in you Buddy.


----------



## Indian Summer (May 26, 2008)

Paul.... are you still taking the May class?


----------



## Ironhed (Mar 20, 2010)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Just read the last few sentences of the 4th paragraph. Thats pretty much a guarantee if you ask me.....may not be a stated/true or written guarantee, but as close to or even better than some guarantees I've dealt with...LOL
> 
> I apologize for the thread going a bit astray....just had to proove a point to "Mr. Literal" over there...
> 
> ...


I took my OUPV class in Casper, WY in 1998. The instructor/captain was from a nautical school in Anchorage, AK.

The very first words out of the man's mouth was, "Don't worry, ALL of you will pass this course!"

A few years later I upgraded to the masters in Erie, PA. They said the same things but simply used different words. lol

Ironhed


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

What happened Ken....Loose faith in that other board???

How bout emailing me out some numbers for some renoskys...


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Indian Summer said:


> Paul.... are you still taking the May class?


Captain Bill called me about 3 times last week Joe, asking if I was coming...Some things came up, money-wise, and I have to pospone until the next round which he told me will most likely be this fall. I'll get in then.

U fishing the Pymy tournament this weekend?


----------



## Ironhed (Mar 20, 2010)

CarpetBagger said:


> What happened Ken....Loose faith in that other board???
> 
> How bout emailing me out some numbers for some renoskys...



Nope, no faith lost. Still read/moderate daily. 
I've been lurking here for a few years.

Let me know what you want...

Since you are now a captain, I also have some info(baits) you might be interested in.


Ironhed


----------



## Indian Summer (May 26, 2008)

Pymie! That would be in Pa right? Then NO. Boycotting Pa. and communism in general.

I suppose I could have fished it on an Ohio license but just waiting to hit Erie in the real boat. Killer jigs and flash jigs are in and just got more Slide Divers in the mail last week. Besides... My wife is bored with taking your money.

What kind of rates are you guys looking at for charter insurance anyway??

Sounds like the test is like that art class you teach Paul.... everyone passes.

Did you send those couple guys looking for a muskie trip to Todd at Muddy Creek Guides since you won't have your license this year?


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Thats awesome. I just wish you had done this before I bought my boat. For the monthly boat payment I could have gone out twice a month paying you and probably caught three times the fish.


----------



## Ironhed (Mar 20, 2010)

CarpetBagger said:


> What happened Ken....Loose faith in that other board???
> 
> How bout emailing me out some numbers for some renoskys...


You have mail.

Ironhed


----------



## stefon (Sep 18, 2009)

A lot of really good info here guys
thanks for sharing it


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

I don't know if it's posted in another thread somewhere, but:

Congrats to Het for successfully completing the course, and passing the test with flying colors! The instructor must have really been a fan of sleeveless T-Shirts.

Good Job, Buddy.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Congrat's and good luck Het!!


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Good job Steve. A year from now see if you can still do set and drift!!!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Captain Kevin said:


> Good job Steve. A year from now see if you can still do set and drift!!!



I can't even do it now, so don't hold your breath.

Thanks for the well wishes.

Book now. Only 365 days left next year.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Way to go Steve!


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Good job man. We gotta get out and fish before you book up.:T:![email protected]!$:G


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Congrats Steve.

I'm sure you'll fill up fast.

What cool name have you come up with for your Charter Business?

Dixie Chicken


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Good job Het!!what are the rates fo us OGFers that know you just can't wait to show off that license.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Dixie Chicken said:


> What cool name have you come up with for your Charter Business?


Hetfield Charters is at the top of the list, at this point.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

ERIE REBEL said:


> Good job Het!!what are the rates fo us OGFers that know you just can't wait to show off that license.



I will have 0% off coupons available in the 'Hot Deals' section for all OGF members.


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Hetfield Charters is at the top of the list, at this point.


Way tp go captain I figured you would do it with flying colors. See ya when you get back buddy. BD


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Dixie Chicken said:


> Congrats Steve.
> 
> What cool name have you come up with for your Charter Business?
> 
> Dixie Chicken


Well now Doc... it will have to be a one liner for sure 

Congrats Steve, now you can get and do all the extra things like spend more money... guide license, insurance, drug consortium, join the captains association and so on... lol :T


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Hetfield Charters is at the top of the list, at this point.


you gonna do any "barter charters"?? say some beans and sausage in exchange for a all day trip? just asking.....


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

SELL-FISH said:


> Good job man. We gotta get out and fish before you book up.:T:![email protected]!$:G


Dude cool it on the icons man. Don't taze me bro!

Free sleeveless t-shirts with every charter!


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Hetfield Charters is at the top of the list, at this point.


Het's "Sure Bet" Charter Service. Kinda catchy don't you think?


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

what salute do we need to use?

are there special terms required when addressing the captain?


Het.....good job.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Way to go Captain Steve..Congrats


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Way to go Steve.... Errr... Captian Steve Sir

Great job


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Bobinstow90 said:


> what salute do we need to use?
> 
> are there special terms required when addressing the captain?
> 
> ...


I would think the "rock on" hand sign as the salute, and to address the captain, it should probably start with DUDE!!!!! The password for guarded locations is Metallica.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Dont advertise before you have all your ducks in a row or the ODNR and USCG will have a field day with you...Just for your information....

You need to be USCG Licensed (not just completed the course), Have your guides license, Be insured with a "occasional" or "full time" charter endorsement, and have all the necessary safety requirements and such...All of this has to be in your hand at all times...I carry everything in a small case or computer bag...

Go here and do your 6 pack check list:
http://www.offsoundings.com/WEB PDF/SIXPACKCHECKLIST.pdf

Congrats on completing the course...It is quite the learning experience!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I am well aware of what is needed before I become a legal and licensed captain. Anything previously posted and misconstrued as advertisement that I was 'ready for business' was purely for entertainment value. Which, apparently, was very little.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

CarpetBagger said:


> Dont advertise before you have all your ducks in a row or the ODNR and USCG will have a field day with you...Just for your information....
> 
> You need to be USCG Licensed (not just completed the course), Have your guides license, Be insured with a "occasional" or "full time" charter endorsement, and have all the necessary safety requirements and such...All of this has to be in your hand at all times...I carry everything in a small case or computer bag...
> 
> ...



Reel in the serious tone, we were only raggin' the new "captain" . Het's a savvy cat, that will have all his credentials in place before going serious.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

CB I swear you really need to read more and post less. You really have a way of turning good threads into how you know everything and why. You may not mean offend but believe me you do!

Scott


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Book now. Only 365 days left next year.


How anyone could read that and find it anything but satiracal is beyond me.

Thanks for the tips and the link.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

My apologies...i deleted the post...


----------

